# problem with smbfs

## razixx

IF I mount a network share using nautilous and give my credentials, often I can access anything on that share, create, delete, move etc.

How ever if I try manually mount through the command line using the following:

```

mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=password,gid=me,uid=me //<internal ip>/public /mnt/samba

```

I'm able to create my own files and delete on the same share, but have no access to any of the files that were previously there.  I've been doing lots of googling but can't seem to find the right answer.  Am I missing something?

Any help is appreciated, thx in advance.

EDIT:

The username I'm using is admin.  I would eventually like to throw this in my fstab one day.

----------

## pianosaurus

I'm not sure about your problem specifically, but if the share is a samba server or a recent windows (anything after 2000, I think), you should use cifs, not smbfs. This is far more efficient, and also has a different authentication mechanism (which means it may solve your problem too). You need cifs-support in your kernel, though. It is separate from smb support.

----------

## razixx

Great thx, I will try this out.  I have a galaxy box at work that runs on linux.  They use samba to create file shares.  It's a pretty neat little peace of hardware.  Just wish I knew how to jail break it.

----------

